# اريد المساعده عن كيفيه معرفه قوه حصان الماكينه



## احمد صلاح حجازي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد كيفيه معرفه حصان الماكبنه ضروري وعاجل


----------



## سمير شربك (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ساضع امامك المعلومات التاليه أتمنى أن تفيدك 

- الحصان :
يقصد بالحصان في عالم السيارات الحصان الميكانيكي وهوما يوازى 240 داين وتقاس قوة اية سياره بالحصان فكلما كان الرقم كبيرا دل على قوة السيارة مثل سيارة البوجاتي التي يصل عدد احصنتها الى 1100حصان وتبلغ سرعتها ما يقارب 420 كيلو متر بالساعه.

واؤكد :الحصان دلالة يبين قوة السيارة .. كل سيارة لها مكينة تولد ($$$$) كمية من الاحصنة .. لا يوجد حد معين للقوة في السيارات في العالم ففي سيارات السباق لا يوجد حد . بس اذا نتكلم على سياق السيارات للشارع العام فهناك بوجاتي فيرون 1100 حصان .. وعندك كونيجسيج CCXR بقوة 1180 حصان .. وهناك Shelby SSC ايضا تفوق ال1000 حصان .. وكذلك saleen S7 twin turbo بمزايا competition تاتي ب1000 حصان واعتقد هناك سيارات اخرى تفوق ال1000 حصان وهي جاهزة من الوكالة ولكن قد ذكرت حاليا ما هو اهم عالساحة حاليا.


وبالنسبه للحصان البخاري :
الحصان البخاري في حقيقة الأمر هو مقياسُ لمعدل ما يستطيع حصانُ سليم البنية عمله، وقديماً عندما كانت المحركات في بداية تطورها، كانت تقارن استطاعة المحركات على تأدية عمل ما باستطاعة الخيول على تأدية نفس العمل، فمثلاً يستطيع محرك بقوة 10 أحصنة تأدية عملٍ يساوي العمل الذي تستطيع 10 خيول أداؤه، وقد وجد أن قدرة الحصان السليم تساوي (33,000 قدم.رطل – 4500 متر.كغ ) في الدقيقة الواحدة، أي أن الحصان يستطيع السير مسافة 165 قدم (حوالي 50 متر) في الدقيقة رافعاً كتلة 200 رطل (حوالي 90 كغ)، فإذا رفع الحصان كتلة 200 رطل لمسافة 165 قدماً في دقيقتين فإن الحصان في هذه الحالة يعمل بنصف طاقته.


ولحساب الاستطاعة بالحصان نستعمل القانون التالي: 

الاستطاعة بالحصان = المسافة (قدم) × الكتلة (رطل)

33,000 × الزمن (دقيقة)

الاستطاعة بالحصان = المسافة (متر) × الكتلة (كغ)

4500 × الزمن (دقيقة)
أما الليتر:
فيقصد به كمية اوسعة المحرك من الوقود فعندما نقول ان سعة المحرك 3.5 فان سعته ثلاثة لترات ونصف من الوقود.

أو :ليتر يبين سعة المحرك بمقياس الليتر . 1000 سي سي = لتر واحد .. او 1500 سي سي مثلا = 1.5 لتر وهكذا .


- ال سي سي :
فهو ايضا سعه البساتن في المحرك لكمية الوقود الداخل اليها واللازم لعملية الاحتراق
أو :نفس الكلام المبين اعلاه .. ليست الا مقياس للسعة المحرك 
وبالنسبه لبند الليتر والسي سي لا يوجد نسبة معينة لسيارات معينة تبين الحجم الادنى للسيارات . فاعلى نسبة للسيارات السباق لا يوجد له حد فهناك سيارات تفوق 10 لترات 
- السلندر:
السلندر هو ايضا يعود الى المكينة ونسبة عدد السلندر يعود لخاصية السيارة بالذات . فالسيارات الاقتصادية على سبيل المثال تملك 4 سلندر كونها تعمل بهدوء وتقليل صرفية البترول على ذلك غالبا ما تكون بها قوة عالية.

ال6 سلندر توازن ما بين القوة والرفاهية والاقتصاد .

ال8 معروف للقوة وكذلك ال10 وال12 .

وشكرا لك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 أكتوبر 2010)

تفضل هذا الرابط يا اخى

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/horsepower1.htm


مواضيع ذات صلة







 كيفية تحويل القدرة من الحصان الى كيلو وات




من أين جاء مسمى الحصان الميكانيكي ؟ ‏(



1 2)


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

عاجز عن الشكرولكن لك كل الشكر والتقدير والإحترام علي الأهتمام وفقك الله لما فيه الخير واسعد كل اوقاتك


----------

